# Kapampangan-Tagalog: Kahit wala kang asawa hindi pwede kasi may asawa ka na noh



## maldita11

Can you translate this Kapampangan sentence to Tagalog please?
Kahit ala ka asawa ali pwede kc atin naka asawa ne.


----------



## rempress

The sentence to be translated is incorrect. However the Tagalog translation is like this.
Kahit wala kang asawa hindi pwede kasi may asawa ka na noh.

Malabo di ba? Malabo din sa Kapampangan.


----------



## mataripis

kaya nalilito ang marami sa salitang Pilipino. Magulo papaano ang isip ng nagsasalita. Ganito yan= kahit malayo ang asawa mo sa iyo ngayon ay hindi ka nga dapat magkaroon ng pangalawa dahil may una/tunay kang asawa!


----------



## rempress

malabo ka rin mataripis. pina-translate lang naman yung kapampangan sentence. what you did is not translation but an interpretation.


----------

